# An All Time Low..Errr All Time High I Mean



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I know the eBay crazyness thread is nothing more than a distant memory, but I cant control myself when I see listings like this.. I wont apologize for calling attention to it either! Sometimes an apple needs to be told its an apple so it stops acting like an orange.. Ok, I dont really know exactly what that means, but you get what I'm saying.. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyco-Vintag...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

Guys
I think a Evil-Bay thread is a good idea, it can only help the membership
with bad dealing and what to look out for.
I had a bad deal last weekend and I wish I had someone somewhere to go to ask questions about it.

gt40


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I have one in original box i would sell for half that price any takers? Seriously fisher like that will only hurt themselves with outrageous prices .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

It was pulled due to error in the listing.... hmmmmm

Later The I wonder if the seller reads HT Rockinator


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

TheRockinator said:


> It was pulled due to error in the listing.... hmmmmm
> 
> Later The I wonder if the seller reads HT Rockinator



If he does, then he should be ashamed of himself.. look at his other listings once. He's been on eBay for quite some time now and I've seen him list many others like this before. I asked him once if he was getting his prices from 50 years into the future..lol


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

TheRockinator said:


> It was pulled due to error in the listing.... hmmmmm
> 
> Later The I wonder if the seller reads HT Rockinator



Just got the Christmas spirit in them 

Tyco Vintage HO slot car RARE LIL' RED WAGON Style DRAGSTER, Christmas Special! $1575.00


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

i just had this same conversation with someone a couple days ago.i enjoyed the ebay thread by hank that members made comments on..calling out flaws and other dishonest tactics by sellers.it truly educated me to the hobby on what i needed to look for in vintage cars..BUT..unfortunately..on a couple occassions the call outs on dishonesty became too much for some sellers who were also members here on this forum.hence the powers that be discontinued the topic..other changes here followed..some for the better..some no so.so surprized this one did not get pulled or shut yet..have a nice day guys..


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

wyatt641 said:


> i just had this same conversation with someone a couple days ago.i enjoyed the ebay thread by hank that members made comments on..calling out flaws and other dishonest tactics by sellers.it truly educated me to the hobby on what i needed to look for in vintage cars..BUT..unfortunately..on a couple occassions the call outs on dishonesty became too much for some sellers who were also members here on this forum.hence the powers that be discontinued the topic..other changes here followed..some for the better..some no so.so surprized this one did not get pulled or shut yet..have a nice day guys..


He must not be a HT advertiser.:wave:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

I was going to bid on it but, then I noticed he didn't mention if it ran or showed the underside of the car or truck. So I could see if it needed new p/u shoes or tires. I am no dummy.

I don't see what all the fuss is about he is offering FREE SHIPPING!!! I would bid but, I always end up getting mad when somebody swoops in at the last minute and outbids me. It almost happened to me one time when I was at Pebble Beach and they had a nice daily driver Ferrari Daytona. 

Regards,
Billion Dollar Matt
CEO of Sarcasm Inc.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The beginning and the end.*

**** "i enjoyed the ebay thread by hank that members made comments on..calling out flaws and other dishonest tactics by sellers.it truly educated me to the hobby on what i needed to look for in vintage cars."

****

I'm cursed with a long memory. That thread was actually started by Marty Bauer in 2007. Running along as intended, fun and informative for many years; it was gonged because posts & responses had gotten Bloghaus snarky and personal. Somehow  it became more about indignantly slapping sellers around than educating babes in toyland. A warning was issued. With no compliance to fair warning, the thread went poof into "the nothing". So sad. The End.

I'd imagine a similar thread could be restarted providing it went back to the original template of fun and informative instead of combative and degrading. Right?


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bill Hall said:


> **** "i enjoyed the ebay thread by hank that members made comments on..calling out flaws and other dishonest tactics by sellers.it truly educated me to the hobby on what i needed to look for in vintage cars."
> 
> ****
> 
> ...


it has my vote..
:wave:


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Bill, I remember too when Marty started the ebay craziness thread. He did it because of threads like this one, that call in to attention an obvious crazy ebay listing. At the time HT was full of different threads with that common theme. ALL Marty wanted to do was get them all together into one thread so we wouldn't have to wade through page after page of threads all starting out "can you believe what this guy is doing on eBay.....?"

Later The long but not good memory Rockinator


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Several people have tried starting a new eBay thread, myself included.. I don't really know why none of them caught on and stuck around. Fear perhaps? I dunno but I miss it! I learned alot of stuff I would've never known had it not been for other HT members pointing out and explaining why it's being posted about. Especially when it comes to T-jets and that where my knowledge is limited compared to other types of slot cars. I gotta admit I didn't mind it one bit when links to items or certain sellers were being posted just to be made fun of.. I'm the type that isn't scared of hurting someone's feelings by telling them the truth that they're an idiot and why. I don't know why simply being honest with someone is considered to be so wrong in today's world, but whatever.. no sense starting that argument I guess lol


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

rdm95 said:


> Several people have tried starting a new eBay thread, myself included.. I don't really know why none of them caught on and stuck around. Fear perhaps? I dunno but I miss it! I learned alot of stuff I would've never known had it not been for other HT members pointing out and explaining why it's being posted about. Especially when it comes to T-jets and that where my knowledge is limited compared to other types of slot cars. I gotta admit I didn't mind it one bit when links to items or certain sellers were being posted just to be made fun of.. I'm the type that isn't scared of hurting someone's feelings by telling them the truth that they're an idiot and why. I don't know why simply being honest with someone is considered to be so wrong in today's world, but whatever.. no sense starting that argument I guess lol


so happened some of the sellers were members here who took offense and then began the bickering back and forth and complaints to moderators if i remember right..hence the topics were no longer allowed..:freak:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Wyatt is absolutely correct,especially if they were hobby talk advertisers.That is the place that I was labeled Cyber-Bully and I liked it so much I kept it LOL!:wave:


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

So, it's a money thing?


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

brownie374 said:


> Wyatt is absolutely correct,especially if they were hobby talk advertisers.That is the place that I was labeled Cyber-Bully and I liked it so much I kept it LOL!:wave:


Ya big fat meanie! Haha j/k.. I remember when that all went down, just didn't care enough to get involved and read it all since it wasn't my problem..


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Does not Compute*

Naw, never been about money. At the root, it's always been about decorum/behavior.

Want an educational thread? Great! Start one. :thumbsup:

Unfortunately, picking it up right where it left off and carrying on, has already demonstrated the same complete unwillingness to accept responsibility for doing it the right way; which is what got the original thread vaporized in the first place. 

Want a leg to stand on? Then start that new thread and keep it going in the right direction. Just sayen'....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

1st thing: I thought the ebay link was to a real 1:1 for that money. Never thought it was a slot car!!!!

2nd thing: HT has become a place I'm not a huge fan of anymore. Keep having my laptop attacked with all kinds of nonsense. Maybe it's just me but this place just isn't the same anymore. I used to be here everyday now I just check in occasionally. This is my own opinion!!!

Shame too, Tom Stumpf brought me here and I made quite a few good friends in which I speak too outside the site now. Maybe not as many as I'd like but times are limited for us all.

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> 1st thing: I thought the ebay link was to a real 1:1 for that money. Never thought it was a slot car!!!!
> 
> 2nd thing: HT has become a place I'm not a huge fan of anymore. Keep having my laptop attacked with all kinds of nonsense. Maybe it's just me but this place just isn't the same anymore. I used to be here everyday now I just check in occasionally. This is my own opinion!!!
> 
> ...


Joe I too am in the same boat. I have adblock use Chrome and have no issues with HT working but the atmosphere is only a shell of it's former glory.

I'm a slot car collector parade lap guy. Finding people that have the same interest in my desolate area is tough that is the reason I came here. Now I can be away for months and notice I only missed the bickering, pettiness, and usual minority vote rule here. 

The only threads I read now are the for sale trade and the ones by guys I recognize from the glory days. 

My thread of "recent acquisitions" is still going I see. 

Nice to see Bill Hall, rdm95, and Joe Skylark here. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Joe I too am in the same boat. I have adblock use Chrome and have no issues with HT working but the atmosphere is only a shell of it's former glory.
> 
> I'm a slot car collector parade lap guy. Finding people that have the same interest in my desolate area is tough that is the reason I came here. Now I can be away for months and notice I only missed the bickering, pettiness, and usual minority vote rule here.
> 
> ...


jeepmon we still have to hook up next time i am in crivitz..we can meet for a burger at the woods restaurant or some place else..usually i got the whole family with me..i too like to just run a lap and in the box they go..all the best..
dave:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Pm me when you're coming up. :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Pm me when you're coming up. :thumbsup:


sure will..:wave:


----------

